# Animationen mit Image Reader



## Lunam (9. Dezember 2004)

Ich möchte dieses Bild animieren also den Phönix oder das Feuer:







Und zwar so:






Wie schaff ich das?


----------



## Philip Kurz (9. Dezember 2004)

Öffne deine Beispielanimation doch einfach mal in _*ImageReady*_ und gucke dir an, wie sie gemacht ist.
Du wirst schnell bemerken, dass es für jeden Bewegungsablauf ein einzelnes Frame gibt. Und genau so musst du das halt bei deiner Animation dann auch machen. Ansonsten empfehle ich dir, einfach mal im Forum nach "Animation" etc. zu suchen - das Thema hatten wir schon ein paar mal 

/edit

Im Anhang ein kleines Beispiel:


----------



## Lunam (11. Dezember 2004)

Hm ja aber da muss man doch mehrere Bilder dann davon haben so wie da 15 oder so aber wie bekomme ich die?

Ich bin schon auf Suche gegangen aber ich hab nichts für mich gefunden.


----------



## damo (11. Dezember 2004)

Lunam hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hm ja aber da muss man doch mehrere Bilder dann davon haben so wie da 15 oder so aber wie bekomme ich die?
> 
> Ich bin schon auf Suche gegangen aber ich hab nichts für mich gefunden.



Die musste du wohl oder übel selbst machen...
Also das Bild immer weiter verändern


----------



## Lunam (11. Dezember 2004)

Und wie mit welchen Befehlen?


----------



## Philip Kurz (11. Dezember 2004)

Wir sind hier aber nicht beim Programmieren ... 

Ich habe z.B. deine drei "kleinen Flammen" genommen. Nun kannst du, damit die Animation etwas flüssiger ist, mit der Deckkraft spielen. Das heißt, nicht einfach nur das nächste Objekt einblenden, sondern das vorherige auch leicht ausfaden lassen. So reichen für eine kleine Flammenanimation auch drei Ausgangsbilder aus.
Wenn du allerdings auch deinen Phoenix animieren willst, musst du wohl oder übel jeden einzelnen Bewegungsablauf einzeln zeichnen ... Handarbeit halt


----------



## Lunam (11. Dezember 2004)

Ja und wie handarbeit?Ich kann doch am PC nicht so gut zeichnen.
Wie fügt man eigentlich die Bilder unten in dei #Palette ein den wenn ich ein zweites Bild öffne verschwindet unten mein Erstes.


----------

